# can't find "print with preview" in photoshop cs3



## lv6l (May 11, 2008)

i can find the option "print with preview" in photoshop cs3. it seems to disappear. i had it before and have always used it, but now all it has is "print...." what seems the be the problem? thank you.


----------



## Dweller (May 11, 2008)

I had not noticed it, but your right.

This article discusses printing in CS3 and addresses the preview option.

http://www.computer-darkroom.com/ps10_print/ps10_print_1.htm


----------

